# HBO Max



## spherular

just launched and works on the TiVo Stream pretty well. I've not checked if it is integrated..yet. may fix the hbo go issue!

Bonus for me is that the apk ripped from the Stream 4K works on the fire stick when side loaded!


----------



## moyekj

You're saying the Android TV HBO MAX APK worked properly on a Fire Stick? That's good to know!


----------



## jimpmc

moyekj said:


> You're saying the Android TV HBO MAX APK worked properly on a Fire Stick? That's good to know!


According to the press, there isn't expected to be an official HBO Max app on Fire TV for the foreseeable future. They are apparently at an impasse in terms of negotiations. Roku is also missing now, but that is expected to be worked out.


----------



## moyekj

jimpmc said:


> According to the press, there isn't expected to be an official HBO Max app on Fire TV for the foreseeable future. They are apparently at an impasse in terms of negotiations. Roku is also missing now, but that is expected to be worked out.


Yes I saw that. Which is why the workaround above to side load Android TV HBO MAX APK to the Fire Stick is big news if indeed it works.


----------



## Stu2

moyekj said:


> You're saying the Android TV HBO MAX APK worked properly on a Fire Stick? That's good to know!


I successfully side-loaded HBO MAX on my Fire TV Stick 4K using Aptoide. The app icon says HBO Now, but when I open it, it's HBO Max; it works really well!

How to Install Aptoide TV APK on Firestick, Fire TV, & Android Box (2019)


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/fireTV/comments/gr6c7z


----------



## moyekj

Thanks. Worked for me following your instructions. The only issue I ran into is I already had HBO NOW installed, and it wouldn't let me install HBO MAX stating it was already installed. So I had to first uninstall HBO NOW and then install HBO MAX via "Aptoide".


----------



## moyekj

Unfortunately HBO MAX didn't bring in "My List" from HBO NOW, so I have to re-do it all.


----------



## Noelmel

Glad it’s available since I have a Roku TV and not on there (yet). I did notice things in my shows still say “HBO NOW” even though I updated the app to MAX. I tried searching MAX originals. They don’t show up yet. Hopefully an update to the stream 4K till fix this since NOW was integrated I assume MAX will be too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj

Fire Stick search didn't find HBO MAX original "Love Life", but in the app itself I found it.


----------



## Noelmel

They just posted this on FB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thyname

Stupid question: is the live tv HBO on HBO Max?


----------



## dswallow

HBO Max, Comcast deal unlocks Max for X1, Flex customers


----------



## PJO1966

I had HBO through iTunes on my Apple TV. I tried to access HBO Max with no luck.


----------



## kiadontknow

thyname said:


> Stupid question: is the live tv HBO on HBO Max?


No, at least I can't seem to find anyway to watch the actual HBO channel on HBO Max anymore. Still, everything on the HBO channel is available to stream at the same time it's available on the channel. Only now you control when the movie starts\ends and can pause whenever you'd like.


----------



## reneg

Thanks. I was able copy the HBO Max apk from the Tivo stream 4K using the X-Plore app to a computer. To install on the Firestick 4K, I used ADBLink running on a PC. Super easy and thanks again.


----------



## moyekj

Reelgood already sent email saying they are supporting HBO MAX catalog of shows. Let's see how many weeks/months TiVo takes.


----------



## babsonnexus

moyekj said:


> Reelgood already sent email saying they are supporting HBO MAX catalog of shows. Let's see how many weeks/months TiVo takes.


Came here to say the same thing: fully aggegated in just a couple of days! It was actually even up well before they sent the email, so they did a soft launch for a day or so to make sure it was fine.


----------



## moyekj

Don't know about anyone else, but the side loaded HBO MAX on my FireStick stopped working recently (noticed yesterday). When trying to launch it would just say "unsupported". I had to uninstall and install HBO NOW in its place. Guess I'll just wait for the official HBO MAX app for Fire Stick if that will ever happen.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr

You need to sideload the newer version. You can get it at www.apkmirror.com.


----------



## fredi

Thought it was strange that I couldn't find HBO Max on my fire stick. Maybe this is a sign that they will soon add the AT&T WatchTV app to the TiVo Stream 4K.


----------



## jimpmc

Scott R. Scherr said:


> You need to sideload the newer version. You can get it at www.apkmirror.com.


Yes, it did this on Android TV as well...you had to update the app from the play store to a newer version.


----------



## Noelmel

fredi said:


> Thought it was strange that I couldn't find HBO Max on my fire stick. Maybe this is a sign that they will soon add the AT&T WatchTV app to the TiVo Stream 4K.


Apparently HBO is fighting with Amazon there's an article about it somewhere on here. Roku also but they expect an agreement soon the last I read. Maybe not ever for Amazon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21

Noelmel said:


> Apparently HBO is fighting with Amazon there's an article about it somewhere on here. Roku also but they expect an agreement soon the last I read. Maybe not ever for Amazon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing new about this at all, here's some examples of other irritants when it comes to apps and streaming boxes

ATT TV Osprey box - No Amazon Prime or Hulu
Roku - No HBO Max
FireTV - No HBO Max

It should be noted that all this is nothing new. Remember when Amazon Prime wasn't on AppleTV? Sooner or later these things will work themselves out.


----------



## Noelmel

lparsons21 said:


> Nothing new about this at all, here's some examples of other irritants when it comes to apps and streaming boxes
> 
> ATT TV Osprey box - No Amazon Prime or Hulu
> Roku - No HBO Max
> FireTV - No HBO Max
> 
> It should be noted that all this is nothing new. Remember when Amazon Prime wasn't on AppleTV? Sooner or later these things will work themselves out.


I know I was replying to the person above who said for some reason they couldn't find hbo max on their fire tv. I agree I think especially with Roku it's only a matter of time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimT48

I used this to install HBO MAX:


----------



## moyekj

But the problem with side-loading is apparently when there is an update it stops working and you have to manually side-load a new version which is painful.


----------



## schatham

Amazon and Roku should pull all HBO apps (Now and Go) from their service until HBO allows HBO Max.


----------



## WVZR1

schatham said:


> Amazon and Roku should pull all HBO apps (Now and Go) from their service until HBO allows HBO Max.


That certainly is an 'idea'! I really think there's likely much more that's not known or disclosed that's the hold up. I wasn't an HBO subscriber so I did the 1 year price agreement just to see if i actually might have interest! I'll hang for a while to see if it gets to Roku or the XG1V4 first. The fact it's NOT on the XG1V4 I'd say is significant. Xfinity says 'patience'!! Having not used HBO for years leaves me with much to watch until........................


----------



## cwoody222

schatham said:


> Amazon and Roku should pull all HBO apps (Now and Go) from their service until HBO allows HBO Max.


So punish their own customers by disallowing them to access a service they pay for and potentially break an existing contract with the content owner?

Yea, that's a sound business idea.

Heck, why you're at it, why don't Roku and Amazon just detonate all Warner-media apps?

That'll show 'em...


----------



## lparsons21

And it should be noted that on ATT’s box they don’t have Amazon Prime and Hulu, so maybe they are both wearing the same shoe.

It is all about the benjamins and when the numbers get right HBO Max will be on Roku and FireTV and ATT’s little box will have Prime and Hulu.


----------



## Steveknj

lparsons21 said:


> And it should be noted that on ATT's box they don't have Amazon Prime and Hulu, so maybe they are both wearing the same shoe.
> 
> It is all about the benjamins and when the numbers get right HBO Max will be on Roku and FireTV and ATT's little box will have Prime and Hulu.


This exactly, and that's how these companies do business. I live in the NYC Metro and one of our local RSNs is MSG Network. At one time Viacom owned that network and there was a deal in place that Viacom wanted MSG Network on the "free" tier of Cable providers systems. My local cable company, Cablevision, fought this, as their own RSN, Sports Channel was an extra charge channel on theirs and most systems. Cut to a few years later. The Dolans, who own Cablevision, buy MSG Networks from Viacom. So what happens? Time Warner Cable wanted to make MSG Networks an extra charge channel.....and Cablevision, the same company that fought MSG's attempts to put them on the free tier when they were owned by Viacom, fought Time Warner to put them on THEIR free tier.

It's all a business decision. I'm sure part of the issue here is exactly what you say above. Since ATT won't carry AP, Amazon won't carry HBO Max (owned by ATT)

To me it's always been a problem when the content providers also own the means for distribution. For lots of financial and political reasons I won't go into here. Either way the consumer always winds up paying in the long run.


----------



## MScottC

This is why decades in the past, TV networks were not allowed to own the entertainment programs they put on the air. The entertainment shows had to come from outside studios.


----------



## schatham

*HBO Max is live. *You need to activate it. When choosing shows that say HBO now it will open in HBO Max.


----------



## stuart628

schatham said:


> *HBO Max is live. *You need to activate it. When choosing shows that say HBO now it will open in HBO Max.


When you say live, do you mean in the stream app itself? just double checking as this thread split in three different directions


----------



## schatham

stuart628 said:


> When you say live, do you mean in the stream app itself? just double checking as this thread split in three different directions


Yes.


----------



## Noelmel

Cool if you search inside the stream app will it find the max originals and let you add them to my shows now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schatham

Noelmel said:


> Cool if you search inside the stream app will it find the max originals and let you add them to my shows now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't tried yet. I know HBO Now shows in My Shows are labeled HBO Now still, but the Max app opens when choosing them.

I did have to activate when I first opened it, by entering the code online at HBO Max.

This just appeared, I did nothing, no side loading or anything.


----------



## Noelmel

schatham said:


> I haven't tried yet. I know HBO Now shows in My Shows are labeled HBO Now still, but the Max app opens when choosing them.
> 
> I did have to activate when I first opened it, by entering the code online at HBO Max.
> 
> This just appeared, I did nothing, no side loading or anything.


Ok I tried it. Seems to be more on the Android tv side. Before even tho I had upgraded the app to MAX it still showed NOW where the recommendation rows and watch lists are. It is now updated and shows all MAX icons and MAX originals. On the TiVo Stream side tho it's still the same. Google voice search can find the MAX original shows but there's no way to add them to the TiVo "My Shows". Searching regular HBO shows has the NOW icon still.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reneg

moyekj said:


> But the problem with side-loading is apparently when there is an update it stops working and you have to manually side-load a new version which is painful.


HBO Max updated on my Tivo Stream to version 50.1.0.64. Took about a minute to update my firesticks. I did have to update it manually which is a pain.


----------



## melissaru

Is anyone having a sound issue on HBO Max via Tivo Stream? I have to turn the volume up to about 60 for normal sound and a few shows (e.g., "Curb Your Enthusiasm," "The Larry Sanders Show") have no sound at all. I can watch them on HBO Go through Tivo, but I'd like to figure out these sound issues with HBO Max via the Stream (and I have turned on all sound settings, such as Dolby, etc.). Thanks for any advice!


----------



## U'nique

melissaru said:


> Is anyone having a sound issue on HBO Max via Tivo Stream? I have to turn the volume up to about 60 for normal sound and a few shows (e.g., "Curb Your Enthusiasm," "The Larry Sanders Show") have no sound at all. I can watch them on HBO Go through Tivo, but I'd like to figure out these sound issues with HBO Max via the Stream (and I have turned on all sound settings, such as Dolby, etc.). Thanks for any advice!


Yeah, watching John Wick 3 I have the volume cranked way up to get to normal. The reply to the voice command "what time is it?" blew me away, waaay louder then the movie. Haven't seen NO audio in HBO Max, but have in Starz when a promo with LPCM 2.0 precedes something with Dolby. It stays stuck on LPCM 2.0 and nothing is heard. Stop, then resume clears it.


----------



## Alex_7

U'nique said:


> Yeah, watching John Wick 3 I have the volume cranked way up to get to normal. The reply to the voice command "what time is it?" blew me away, waaay louder then the movie. Haven't seen NO audio in HBO Max, but have in Starz when a promo with LPCM 2.0 precedes something with Dolby. It stays stuck on LPCM 2.0 and nothing is heard. Stop, then resume clears it.


I thought it was only me, I was watching the outsiders on hbo max and had to put the volume super high, what fixed it for me was messing with my tv volume settings. I turned on auto volume(which adjusts the volume) and I switched the audio mode to cinema. I was also experiencing low audio with Netflix.


----------



## U'nique

Alex_7 said:


> I thought it was only me, I was watching the outsiders on hbo max and had to put the volume super high, what fixed it for me was messing with my tv volume settings. I turned on auto volume(which adjusts the volume) and I switched the audio mode to cinema. I was also experiencing low audio with Netflix.


Nothing cleared low audio on HBO Max for me. Stop, then resume, clears NO audio on Starz for me (put another way, it turns on the DD decoder).


----------



## Alex_7

It must be a software issue? Hopefully TiVo releases an update for audio issues.


----------



## melissaru

Alex_7 said:


> It must be a software issue? Hopefully TiVo releases an update for audio issues.


Weirdly, it's only happening (no sound at all) for older HBO content. I have zero sound for "Curb," "Larry Sanders" and "The Comeback," but low sound that has to be jacked up for everything else. Really frustrating. The entire reason I bought Tivo Stream instead of sticking with my Amazon Firestick was for HBO Max and now I can't even watch the shows I want!


----------



## U'nique

FWIW, I get Dolby Digital 2.0 on Curb, Dolby Digital Plus 2.0 on the other 2. I had problems when I changed audio settings from auto to manual before; if you changed yours, you may want to change it back to auto and try again.


----------



## melissaru

Thank you - I had changed to manual because the sound was so low/awful the first few days I tried it, but I'll try changing it back.
(Update: Reverted to auto sound and it works! Thanks so much for the suggestion!)


----------



## Alex_7

Where can I find the auto sound settings in the TiVo settings?

EDIT: Nvm, found the audio settings. My surround sound was off. I set my audio settings to auto.


----------



## U'nique

melissaru said:


> Thank you - I had changed to manual because the sound was so low/awful the first few days I tried it, but I'll try changing it back.
> (Update: Reverted to auto sound and it works! Thanks so much for the suggestion!)


Thanks for confirming that HBO Max audio volume is too low, and that changing audio settings from auto to manual just breaks audio output. 
Other audio problems I see: Hulu audio outputs only LPCM 2.0, NO Dolby Digital formats of any kind. And the Google assistant is WAY too loud when it speaks a response. Google search implies that's just the way it is in Android TV, no option to adjust that, either. 
Really sucks to have the TS4K find something for me, then have to switch to Roku to view it, because it's on Hulu and the TS4K won't provide the DD(+)5.1 that the Roku does (well, it will if I view it on a PC browser and chromecast to the TS4K). I reported it to Hulu, who hadn't heard that one before, and to TiVo, who tells me to restart or power down............


----------

